# Taxman's Gif Corner



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2006)

well...I started getting into gif making ever since I got virtualdub and imageready several months ago, and it has become one of my favorite hobbies to pass the time.  I want to share the gifs that I make and hope that people enjoy seeing some of my work.  

so let's get this started:













EDIT:
and for future notice...if anyone would want a requested gif that you would like me and try and make...please PM me instead of posting in here...this really wasn't meant for requests...moreso for me to display my gifs and to get reactions/opinions from anyone who would care to voice their opinion on my gifs.

EDIT EDIT:

I am no longer taking requests


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 8, 2006)

Heh thats some cool work TBH. I see what kindof scenes your preference lyes in though...Lots of fighting lots of action eh?  

Well I cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2006)

yeah...I admit that I tend to like action sequences quite a bit...I only have really one funny gif...and it's the one that Maes Hughes aka Naruchacha is using right now...




but most of them will be action oriented or depressing...since the action ones make really cool gifs...and the depressing ones fit my mood and display emotion quite well.


----------



## Bakryu (Feb 8, 2006)

Kool gifs TBH I really like the first one (yeah I lean more to the action too)
u used it for your ava a while back right?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2006)

no...I  used the greed gif as my avy on a different forum.  My current avy is the only one that I've used that is 150x150.  I have an envy one that I used for two days that's 125x125 and around 70kb.  I'll upload that one later.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2006)

Pretty well done gifs Ryan. Looks like the student has surpassed the master


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 8, 2006)

damn TBH, keep up the good job


----------



## Taxman (Feb 9, 2006)

I made this gif as a request over superbowl sunday:


and I made this gif a couple of days ago:


----------



## chauronity (Feb 9, 2006)

Ooh, especially the new one (upper) looks cool, nice sequence innit and it just looks really proper, nice job. 

But you could improvise with the borders a bit, use 1px black or just 1px-2px (black + slate grey etc) innit instead of always using the 1-2-3.

My 2 cents ^^


----------



## Taxman (Feb 9, 2006)

oh...I know chau...I just use the 3-2-1 because it always feels classy.  I have used different borders like 1px black when I make my manga tween avys...but I'll definitely think about making my next gif with a different border...the one's I've been posting I've already made and really don't feel like messing with the borders but I plan on making one tomorrow from a moment in black cat...and we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2006)

I motion this thread be renamed Big Al's one stop gifshop. Fits with TBH's current name. But thats just me.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha I luv that name. 



As for the ones you added after I posted before...pretty cool TBH. You definatly pick on some great action scenes.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 9, 2006)

...where were you when I was asking people for a name for this thread?...xD...that's hilarious.  Though a catchy name...I don't know how long I'm going to keep the "Alphonse Elric" name before I change it back to TBH.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 9, 2006)

Kickass work Hyuuga, and the quality is not compromised for the great animation either.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow man, you're REALLY REALLY good! I love them all.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Feb 9, 2006)

Those look really awesome!

Great job


----------



## Taxman (Feb 9, 2006)

ok...time to keep things going:



and now for something different....a Black Cat Gif...


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2006)

some more:




I just got done making this one:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2006)

No wonder, you wanted me to check out the latest gif...it has my dear Kyouko in it  

Great job...but what happened to the border?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2006)

of course...Kyouko...xD...now I need to make a sephy one...*gets idea...episode 6...I can see it now*

well...chau said that I didn't always have to do the 3-2-1 thing that I usually do...so I just did a regular 1px border for this one...but I still prefer the 3-2-1...so basically all of my gifs are going to have that now.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 10, 2006)

I know you have more gifs than that.  Start putting them out


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2006)

fine...but I need to slow down...or I'm going to run out really fast...of course...now that it's the weekend..I'll be able to make more and I plan on making some from a greed moment in FMA, some more stuff from black cat...and maybe I'll find something in my eps of eyeshield 21.

but on with the gifs

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2006)

The Ed partial and Hughes death scenes are incredible 

Almost makes me feel like rewatching the last few episodes.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 11, 2006)

Don't you think these should be spoilered so people who haven't watched it don't get it ruined for them?


----------



## halfy (Feb 11, 2006)

Really cool gifs you got there i'll have to watch the anime after i get around to finishing the manga *-* viz release them so slowly


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Don't you think these should be spoilered so people who haven't watched it don't get it ruined for them?



yeah...I probably should....=/

@halfy:  the anime is severly different from the manga...and the manga is still going in Japan even though the anime is done.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

Fun with Tween:


----------



## halfy (Feb 11, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> @halfy:  the anime is severly different from the manga...and the manga is still going in Japan even though the anime is done.



I thought the anime was same as the manga and manga was finished *-* amg

+

Would it be ok if i used 1 of those gifs on a different forum? ^^


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

no...go right ahead....if it doesn't fit the limit for that forum, I'll try and make it smaller in kb size so that it does...

The latest chapter of the manga came out yesterday....it's far from over.


----------



## murasex (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, awesome gifs!

Feel like I'm act the movies. >=3


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 11, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Pretty well done gifs Ryan. Looks like the student has surpassed the master




No one will ever surpass you kira 


Though tax i do enjoy the greed scene  and your better than me at doing them 

were is the Ed getting impaled scene from?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

That's from episode 50....yeah....definitely had to put that one in spoiler tags....xD

and I just got done making this one...


----------



## halfy (Feb 11, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> no...go right ahead....if it doesn't fit the limit for that forum, I'll try and make it smaller in kb size so that it does...
> 
> The latest chapter of the manga came out yesterday....it's far from over.



Thankyou very much you a legend ;D

You're new black cat one rules, what do you use to make them? i tried to use windows movie makers to get the screen sections ;s


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

I use virtualdub to get the frames and than I use imageready to create the gif.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 12, 2006)

So what series have you touched upon in your gifs?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2006)

well...so far...bleach, naruto, eyeshield 21, FMA, black cat....I could make some of tenjou tenge and maburaho but haven't gotten to those yet.  I might be able to do neon genisis evangelion in two weeks.  I might try to make non anime gifs since I have a ton of things to go off of. 

new gifs:
eyeshield 21:


Black Cat:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome gifs Ryan, I especially like the fireworks scene from Black Cat. Well done


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks CJ...maybe I'll finally get enough anime to make as many gifs as you...xD...


----------



## halfy (Feb 13, 2006)

Al if i may call you that *-*

You got any Sven gifs from black cat?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

it's ok for you to call me Al...xD...

as for sven gifs...I haven't made any yet...but if there is a particular scene you had in mind...I could give it a try....

Considering that I love episode 6 a lot...I've only made gifs from that episode and sven doesn't really have any scenes in that episode except for telling Eve what fireworks were.  

I'll probably rewatch all the eps I have of black cat again and see if I can find anything that I feel is a good moment for a gif.  

I know that there are some eve moments I would want...but I just haven't gotten to them.


----------



## Seany (Feb 13, 2006)

This one is awesome Al


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

why thank you..I didn't use that one as much as the scar/roy/hawkeye one that I  made....

I really like using that feature too...it's called "tween"


----------



## halfy (Feb 13, 2006)

> as for sven gifs...I haven't made any yet...but if there is a particular scene you had in mind...I could give it a try....



Hmmm.. i can think of an easy one of sven in ep2 around 7:20 (done research) he waves a little white flag around. You could give that a try if you want ;D



> I really like using that feature too...it's called "tween"



Ah thats what tween does.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not the best at looping avys like that...but I gave it a shot anyway...xD


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent, except for the text. I'm not a favourer of that. But as your aim was to do a successful looping gif avvy, I say you've succeeded. Congrats!


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks Kage...yeah...that's the downside is text...I really need to get the raw in order to make it work.  I have a few looping gifs that I haven't posted and they don't have subtitles because it's either from something in english...or I got the raw....but I don't have the raw to that particular episode of black cat...I have the raw for episode 16...but there isn't that  many scenes worth making a gif out of.


----------



## Nyanto (Feb 13, 2006)

O: oooo, could you make one for me~? maybe in ep 46 when Wrath is jumping on the bed...from about 14:10 - 14:13. looping it would be awesome :3

and if you have the FMA movie, could you possibly make a gif of Roy shooting the flames at the robots? XD; its from about 1:22:57 - 1:23:01

thank you sooo much ;---;


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

I made the one from the movie shortly after I saw it...I think this is the scene you are talking about.  I know the quality is a bit down...but that's the only way to make it fit the NF user limit...=/



I'll see what I can do with the wrath one.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

ah...I got done with the wrath one...and it's one of my better loops if I do say so myself.

hope you like it


----------



## Crowe (Feb 13, 2006)

Is this a request thread? If so, it should go in request section. *waits for reply before moving'


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 13, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> ah...I got done with the wrath one...and it's one of my better loops if I do say so myself.
> 
> hope you like it


lol that's a really great loop Hyuuga.  Makes wrath look like the monkey he is


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

@peK:  Well...not really...I consider it more of a showcase of my work, but I did mention that I don't mind taking requests.  So if you feel that it should be in the request thread, then I don't mind.  I just didn't make it there because I made this thread to display my gifs.


and for future notice...if anyone would want a requested gif that you would like me and try and make...please PM me instead of posting in here...this really wasn't meant for requests...moreso for me to display my gifs and to get reactions/opinions from anyone who would care to voice their opinion on my gifs.


----------



## halfy (Feb 14, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> I'm not the best at looping avys like that...but I gave it a shot anyway...xD




Thats a class gif you made there ;D better then i can do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> I made the one from the movie shortly after I saw it...I think this is the scene you are talking about.  I know the quality is a bit down...but that's the only way to make it fit the NF user limit...=/
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can do with the wrath one.




One of my favorite scenes in the movie. Good work Ryan


----------



## Taxman (Feb 14, 2006)

I have several variation of that one...xD...considering that I have ones with better quality and are 150x150 for senior member usage.  

@halfy:...that one would probably be better if I got my hands on the raw...the subtitles give away the loop.

for all of you venture bros. fans out there:


I could possibly make this one loop with Brock's eye twitching and the smoke coming off the cigarette...never gave it a try since I'm not that good with loops.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 14, 2006)

How can you make them come out soooooo smooth. When i do gif's they are always jumpy  Can you tell me the way you do it?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 14, 2006)

Could you give me an example of how yours are jumpy so I can understand what you mean by that from your point of view.

The main process that I use is: when deleting frames...I start with frame 1...delete it...then what was frame 2 is now frame 1.  I then select the new frame 2 which was frame 3 and delete that one...and then continue this process all the way to the end.  So not only do you reduce the kb size by deleteing over half the frames...you also speed up the gif so that it isn't too slow.  If it appears too fast...then I mess with the time settings.  The only time that I don't follow that is when the scene is so fast that there would be a noticeable difference if  you deleted some of the frames....

For a smooth transition from the last frame back to the first frame...I usually use the tween function.


----------



## Nyanto (Feb 14, 2006)

kickass. <333 thank you soso much <333 the quality on the Roy one looks fine, I don't mind at all =) arigatou gozaimasu~~


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

no problem....

ok...again...this wasn't meant as a request thread...so if people want me to try something out for them...send me a PM instead.

I did this gif just to show something to a friend...oh...and to prove that you can make gifs even out of episode preview...xD



and now looking at it...I could probably take out the creed smiling part and make it loop with the puching...xD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> Could you give me an example of how yours are jumpy so I can understand what you mean by that from your point of view.
> 
> The main process that I use is: when deleting frames...I start with frame 1...delete it...then what was frame 2 is now frame 1.  I then select the new frame 2 which was frame 3 and delete that one...and then continue this process all the way to the end.  So not only do you reduce the kb size by deleteing over half the frames...you also speed up the gif so that it isn't too slow.  If it appears too fast...then I mess with the time settings.  The only time that I don't follow that is when the scene is so fast that there would be a noticeable difference if  you deleted some of the frames....
> 
> For a smooth transition from the last frame back to the first frame...I usually use the tween function.


Well, it just looks jumpy. I will make one and post it here and u can see what i mean


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

that would be most appreciated since that would give me a better judgement of what's wrong and if I can give you some advice.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 24, 2006)

So now you give tips too? .  Well I know you've been making a bunch of other gifs, so it's time to share share share.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 24, 2006)

yep...I've made like 8 today...and I'm still going....this is all coming from the latest episode of black cat....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the bottom left one the most.  It's funny, and it shows Eve pwning the hell out of Leon


----------



## Taxman (Feb 25, 2006)

more black cat gifs....and I'm still making more from this episode alone...O_O


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

May i have one of those avys?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2006)

first of all....if you are making a request...you need to PM me...because this isn't a request thread.

and you need to be specific to what gif you are talking about....and it will be difficult to reduce those to under 100kb...

and I thought that you just said in another thread that you didn't want to change your avy now.....


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

well i wouldl ike to use one already made...and yeah i said that but after looking at these..i couldent help myself!


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2006)

you need to be specific as to which one you want....that's what the second part of my post was saying.....


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

((just log on to your MSN so i can give you details))


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2006)

or you can just PM me...I find that more acceptable...or you can just say which avy you want in a post in here....it's not that hard to say:

I would like that one avy that has ed killing greed...or that one avy with the fire works.....etc...etc....


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

no but i actually want a homemade sig 
like one that you created from my  request....if thats okay with you


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 27, 2006)

ragingninja.  Pek and Hyuuga have already stated about how this isn't the place to make requests.


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry about that chamcham, wont happen again


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2006)

ok...look....this is somewhat getting frustrating.

First, you say that you wanted one of the gifs that I have already made.  Now you are saying that you want a "homemade sig"...I don't even know what you mean by that and you mentione "my request" even though you haven't requested anything yet.

Also...you have yet to tell me what gif I have already made that you would like me to reduce for you in order to use on these forums.

Now...once you decide what you want...Private Message me through the PM system on NF instead of posting in here because it seems as if you are spamming this thread.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hyuga do u do single pic animation avatars??
I'll provide u with the pics.  Do you???


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2006)

If you mean an avy like this:

then yes...I do...

just PM me the pics and I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice stuff TBH, do you like Black Cat a lot then? Hope it doesn't take over your FMA-tardness


----------



## halfy (Feb 28, 2006)

You need more black cat gifs xP the ones you got now simply classic.

You only make bc and fma gifs? (not a request or any thing just a question *-*)


----------



## Cero (Feb 28, 2006)

why isnt Hyuuga FMAtarded anymore


----------



## Taxman (Feb 28, 2006)

@kage:  nothing will take me away from my FMAtard-ness...would you believe that all of the Black Cat gifs on this page are from the same episode....one episode was filled with gif moments...and there are still 3 or 4 more gifs I can make from that episode...and I wanted to hurry up with it since I knew that Kira hadn't gotten the episode yet and I didn't want to give him a chance at making a gif....xD

@halfy:  Somewhere in here I posted two eyeshield 21 gifs...and I believe I have said in my first post that I have some bleach and naruto gifs...it's just that I haven't posted them...hell....three days ago, I made three naruto gifs as a request.  The reason why you are seeing a bunch of FMA and black cat gifs is because:
A) They are probably the best one's I have so far
B) FMA because I am the biggest tard for that series on this forum and Black Cat because it's the main series I'm watching right now.

However, I'll be making gifs of these series sometime soon:
Tenjou Tenge
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Now and Then, Here and Now
Yakitate Japan
Eureka SeveN
DBZ
Tsubasa Chronicles
FLCL
just to name a few.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 28, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> If you mean an avy like this:
> 
> then yes...I do...
> 
> just PM me the pics and I'll see what I can do...




Yes Just Like that, I'll send u pics in pm right away


----------



## Cero (Feb 28, 2006)

im really looking foreward to those new ones!


----------



## warcraft (Mar 1, 2006)

TBH all ur Gif's are amazing, truly u are a god at making FMA gif's


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for making those Avy's for me in the pm Hyuga U Rock!!!!

I'm trying to put up a Good Avy.


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

I wish you did some Wolfs Rain ones :/


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2006)

Ragingninja....you need to stop spamming my gif thread

I will not be doing any Wolf's Rain gifs any time soon since I don't even have that anime...I've never seen that anime...and I don't plan on watching that anime any time soon...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

DBZ gifs? What about DBGT? I love the Vegeta SS4!


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2006)

hmmm....I don't have that many GT episodes...I was never a big fan of it....and I don't think I have any of the episodes in which Vegeta goes SSJ4


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2006)

He looks so cool as SS4!


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

im not spamming am just saying its a suggestion to start to watch the anime and if you liek it make gif avys on it. Ipersonally think that the gifs would look especially nice looking.

And A DBZGT Gif avy would look pretty cool if it was a realy actiony scene part like when goku and vegeta SS4 are fusing to make Gogeta SS4


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2006)

@raginingninja:  We have already discussed through PM that I won't be making any wolf's rain gifs anytime soon...and yet you posted in here saying that I should make some...I see that as spam...and I'm going to ask you nicely to not respond to this post...this matter is done and doesn't need to be talked about anymore.


----------



## Cero (Mar 2, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> And A DBZGT Gif avy would look pretty cool if it was a realy actiony scene part like when goku and vegeta SS4 are fusing to make Gogeta SS4


 there ya go..on topic


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 2, 2006)

I like my New Avy A lot Thanks agiain

I'll come to u if I need you again


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2006)

no problem ...

well...since the raw for Black Cat 19 came out today...I'll be busy making gifs from that...there were plenty of scenes just like in episode 18

I've already made 7 gifs...
here are 5 of them:




I plan on making more tomorrow....when I'm not studying for an exam and writing a physics lab report...xD


----------



## warcraft (Mar 3, 2006)

nice new gif's TBH and thanks for letting me use this gif


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2006)

more from episode 19 of black cat:


----------



## Cero (Mar 3, 2006)

O_O

Nice work man! 

I especially like the first row of avys to the left


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow this episode had a ton of gif worthy moments....


----------



## Cero (Mar 4, 2006)

its weird how they are very slow in loading properly. They are great though and  anything they should work probaerly if someone ever decided to use it as thier avy


----------



## Taxman (Mar 4, 2006)

that's because they are all around 330kb...they are big...it's understandable that it would take a while for them to load....it also depends on your interent connection because they load fine for me.


----------



## SkyIron (Mar 4, 2006)

Umm.. on your 100th Post, the top left gif seems a little choppy... maybe you took out too many frames?  Or was it for effect?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 4, 2006)

I honestly don't see any choppiness in that gif.  However, the scene is sort of in slow motion which causes that sort of effect.  I can't take more than 200 frames or my computer crashes...so there is definitely not that many frames...and choppiness usually occurs do to either too few of frames that are intermediates that make things smoother...or someone did a bad job of deleting frames.

more gifs...


----------



## Cero (Mar 4, 2006)

i have a good computer and great internet connection so im assuming that its the size and the frames that make it look just a bit slow


----------



## Taxman (Mar 4, 2006)

They look fine on my computer and I know it's not just me....Kira Yamato, another gif maker and a good friend has said that there is no problem with them....also remember that it's the forum that has to load them....and I do have 6 of them in a single post....if you were to save them and look at each one individually....you wouldn't see a slow down.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2006)

You're last batch of gifs are well done 

and I see no problem with any of the BC epi 19 gifs. When I heard there was a possible problem, I went to check but saw nothing wrong with any of the gifs.


----------



## Cero (Mar 4, 2006)

yesthats what im thinking, so many at once makes it slow down. But enoughof that i realy like them, keep going! Oh yeah Ghost in the Shell gifs would be quite amazing


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 4, 2006)

:\ they look fine to me. And my PC sucks =P


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hyuuga do you do the single animation with sigs too? 
Are you able to do that?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 4, 2006)

yes...I'm able to do it for sigs as well...

but if you are going to make a request on a sig...you're going to have to wait since I already have something I need to work on...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok just tell me when u have the time.
I'm patient


----------



## Taxman (Mar 5, 2006)

well...I just finished my last request which was a sig gif....

here it is:


so JBOO8, just send the pics and I'll make the sig for you....


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2006)

time for an update....


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2006)

And I've spent the last hour making these gifs from Mai HiME:






and one from NGE:


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

I love them man, especially the NGE and the FMA ones you did. As for the FMA ones i just saw an ep he other day and there is a short fight between Envy and Ed before he dies and would be cool if turned into and avy


----------



## Bass (Mar 12, 2006)

Great avys, Hyuuga.


Those NGE avys have me interested....got some free time?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2006)

I've made avys out of that fight before...and I do believe I've already posted them in this thread.....

@bass:  I have some time....about thirty minutes and then I'm focusing on a 250 word french essay.


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

you have? I thought you told me you didnt


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2006)

No...I told you that I gave that gif to a friend...


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

oh, anyway more of that fight would beinteresting. As for the NGE keep onn going with that, they are the coolest


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't see how I could make more gifs of that fight....I have a gif of envy as hughes attacking Ed.....I have the main part of the fight between the two and I have the scene where envy kills ed....don't see what more I can do with that since envy leaping around wouldn't look good...and ed constantly puching envy in the face wouldn't make sense....there are no other moments of that fight that would look good as a gif....

as for NGE...I have another gif from that but it was a request...and I deleted it off my hard drive...I posted it somewhere in the convo thread in the off topic bar though....but NGE gifs are coming few and far between due to the disk that I have the series on likes to mess up my computer...it takes too long to make a gif from NGE and I can't do anything with the movie because it isn't the proper format.

I prefer making Mai HiME gifs right now.....


----------



## Bass (Mar 12, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> @bass:  I have some time....about thirty minutes and then I'm focusing on a 250 word french essay.





Umm....feel like making an avy so disturbing it might ruin the dreams of 9 virgin children?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2006)

hmmmm....intriguing....tell me over PM or in one of the other threads that we talk in....because this isn't a request thread....


----------



## Bass (Mar 12, 2006)

I know. *skips off*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 13, 2006)

Ah cool.  I see you're getting into the Mai Hime gifs.


----------



## Rinali (Mar 13, 2006)

damn, those are really awesome gifs =)


----------



## Taxman (Mar 15, 2006)

new batch of Mai HiME...


----------



## Taxman (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got done with another batch of Mai HiME gifs:


----------



## Cero (Mar 15, 2006)

wow they are beautiful, i especially like the girl on girl one XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 16, 2006)

lol the first gif really shows some....interesting aspects doesn't it .  I forget which scene the second gif came from though.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2006)

That second gif is right after Midori's child dies by protecting that casing from Mikoto....that's Miyu coming out of the casing after being awoken.

and here's another gif:


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2006)

*update*




and two different versions of this one:


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2006)

another update:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome set of Mai HiME gifs Ryan. 

I especially like the Miyu gifs and the one with Mashiro and Mai. Good job


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 17, 2006)

Yikes....you've gone gif mad


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know about that cham...it isn't unheard of of me to make this many gifs in a day.....xDD


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

May I please request a custom made .gif?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2006)

it all depends if I have the anime in question.  Just send the specifics to me over PM...


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2006)

Update with some new ones:


----------



## warcraft (Mar 17, 2006)

very very good TBH


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

So you've finished watching Mai Hime then?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2006)

I've been done for over a week....and I'm caught up in Mai Otome...it's just that I've been bugging Kira to give me the episodes so that I don't have to watch them on a youtube-ish sight...and so that I could make gifs....all the gifs I have made so far are from eps 20-26....I have eps 8, 15-19 still to make gifs out of...and of course there is getting the rest of the series...but I mainly wanted the last half of the series.......because I love depressing stuff......


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow those gifs really refreshed my memory about a lot of the series.  
*Spoiler*: _Mai Hime spoiler....kinda, but don't read if you don't wanna get kinda spoiled_ 



I completly forgot that Tate used to be in the kendo club before quitting.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Awesome!!! Do you take request because i could really use a itachi gif.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 18, 2006)

One more update before I go to bed ....this contains three gifs from mai HiME ep 8, a sig gif I made a while ago and an NGE gif I made for Bass:









If you have a request, PM me the details since this isn't a thread to make requests.  However, I currently do not have my naruto episodes on me in order to make a gif of itachi, and I will not have any naruto eps with me until easter.  I have 2 Itachi gifs that fit the normal 100kb limit but I gave those to another member...however, I have never seen him use them...so I may give them to you.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

Do you take request?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 18, 2006)

I answered that question in my last post....


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 18, 2006)

O sorry. Ok if you can or want can i have them?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll think about it....I'll proabably send you a PM with the two avys...and you can decide if you want them or not.

and now for another update:


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice stuff. Into a bit of a Nao phase?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 18, 2006)

who doesn't have an odd liking for Nao.......even though people say she got what she deserved in the end...I still got emotional with what happened after her fight with Shizuru...*loves Shizuru as well*

spooky Nao gif:


@NBTx20:
these were the itachi/sharingan ones that I had made a while ago:


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thnx!! Those  are really awesome!!!


----------



## warcraft (Mar 19, 2006)

nice, i love it, a great Eva moment


----------



## Taxman (Mar 23, 2006)

Time for an update:




The Yukariko one's aren't my best...but if I wanted to use the first one as an avy...the quality would have to be that low...and the second one I just couldn't get to loop properly.

for the use of jkingler! and jkingler! only:


and of course...and FMA gif (for Bass' use):


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 26, 2006)

TBH, I made my first .gif with help from Aoi's tutorial and Kira Yamato's. Please tell me what you think and if you have any tips and/or pointers, especially with regards to borders on .gifs and how to create them, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 26, 2006)

Well....it's pretty good for your first gif.  I'm personally surprised that your comp didn't crash when importing those frames.  There would have been no way for me to really do that gif since my computer crashes if I try to upload more than 200 frames.  So nice job...

As for borders...you may have already seen Kira's tutorial on borders...it's pretty simple...select the rectangle tool, go to style and select 3 pt black inner no fill and then make a rectangle over the frame and it should automatically put it on all of them, then select 2pt white inner no fill and make another rectangle, and finally, select 1pt black inner no fill and make one last rectangle and your done.

You may want to think about speeding the gif up.  To do that efficiently, select your first frame and delete it....your second frame is now your new first frame...now go to your new second frame which was your third frame...and delete that frame...continue this process until the end...this effectively speeds up your gif and reduces the number of frames in half.

and now for an update:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2006)

*saves Kyouko gif* 

Great Gifs Ryan ^_^


----------



## Taxman (Mar 26, 2006)

....I knew you'd like the kyouko gif...xD

I also made a sig gif last night:


----------



## Lien (Mar 27, 2006)

'Muthafuckas People, please don't use TBH's avys without permission' ​
Speaking for Ryan yeah!

 Couldn't be mean either Ryan. lol.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 30, 2006)

xD....it's ok....

well...since the forums were having issues...I decided to make more gifs..........................of the new FMA OAVs that were released yesterday!!!


----------



## Cero (Apr 1, 2006)

aw they are so cute! Great work THB!


----------



## warcraft (Apr 2, 2006)

they are amazing TBH


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Where are those cute FMA chibis from?


----------



## warcraft (Apr 2, 2006)

there from the FMA OAV's RagingNinja


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

What are OAV's? I dont think ive heard of them before


----------



## Taxman (Apr 2, 2006)

Original Animated Video

or

Original Video Animation

OVA is an acronym used in Japan for anime titles that are released directly to retail sale, without prior showings on TV or in theaters, and it is used to refer to any extremely short anime series or special regardless of its release format.

It's basically a filler ep/special.....


----------



## warcraft (Apr 2, 2006)

if they were out yesterday, it will take awhile before it gets subbed


----------



## Taxman (Apr 2, 2006)

They came out on the 28th


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh thank you fo rthe info guys, ill be sure to catch those OAV's  >.< how chibi!


----------



## NBT x 20 (Apr 5, 2006)

Can you make a naruto kyuubi one?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 5, 2006)

you need to be a bit more specific than that....and if it's a request...send me a PM.


----------



## warcraft (Apr 8, 2006)

they're awesome TBH


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

Really, really nice GIFS. 

Keep them coming


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well...I started getting into gif making ever since I got virtualdub and imageready several months ago, and it has become one of my favorite hobbies to pass the time.  I want to share the gifs that I make and hope that people enjoy seeing some of my work.
> 
> so let's get this started:
> 
> ...



I doubt you would read my edit, so I'm doubl posting, sory 

May I use that 1st one as an avatar?


----------



## warcraft (Apr 14, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> May I use that 1st one as an avatar?



Yondaime if TBH does let u use one, please dont be the one where Greed dies


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sorry WC, but that's the coolest one


----------



## warcraft (Apr 14, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> I'm sorry WC, but that's the coolest one



it is the coolest one along side all of TBH's work but thats my favourite character being killed of over & over again


----------



## Taxman (Apr 14, 2006)

hmmmm....let me think about it...I usually use that one myself....give me a couple of hours to decide...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

Lol, that's cool then 

I'll find a different one if you won't ket me


----------



## Taxman (Apr 18, 2006)

hmmm..guess it's time to make an update...xD

@yondaime:  it appears that you got the use of one of Bass' avys....so I guess you aren't going after the greed avy again....but if you still want it....you can have it with the condition that when you stop using it, it becomes mine again.

update:


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 18, 2006)

Awesome gifs!!

Rinoa ftw 

B.T.W where did you get those cut-scenes from???


----------



## Taxman (Apr 18, 2006)

this guy


----------



## warcraft (Apr 18, 2006)

i havent played FFVIII since i was 9 lol, awesome gifs TBH


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 18, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> this guy



Thank you


----------



## C?k (Apr 18, 2006)

I really should have checked this out earlier, you got some great work  awesome gif of the 1st capatin XD


----------



## Jonas (Apr 18, 2006)

Damn TBH, that's sum skills


----------



## Yondy (Apr 18, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> hmmm..guess it's time to make an update...xD
> 
> @yondaime:  it appears that you got the use of one of Bass' avys....so I guess you aren't going after the greed avy again....but if you still want it....you can have it with the condition that when you stop using it, it becomes mine again.



Thanks, but I think I'll keep this Ava. 

O, now I see you can do Video game clips, just to make sure, any video game?

How about Dynasty warriors?

If it's possible, I'll pm you my request.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 18, 2006)

sorry...no....I don't mean any video game...just the games found here:


----------



## Yondy (Apr 18, 2006)

OO, well, thx anyway. 

I'll be back soon with a request.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 21, 2006)

All right, I noticed the rash of VIII avys, and your new flashy sig ad.... but I SEE THEM NOT in the thread. What page are the FF yums on ?


----------



## warcraft (Apr 21, 2006)

there on this page Skmt


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2006)

The final fantasy VIII gifs and the one FFIX gif I've made are on this page

I'll be making some from 7 and some from advent children later...I have finals right now


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 21, 2006)

Ah, oops. This is what happens when I click on 'last page' but it doesn't actually take me to the LAST page. It happens to me a lot.

Good luck with the finals! Ganbatte yo!!
(and let me know if you make something with Vincent in it, k?)


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm actually sitting on a request right now to make a vincent avy/sig combo from advent children....

but I need to make some from the game as well


----------



## Procyon (Apr 22, 2006)

Ryan, have you made any FF9 gifs?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 22, 2006)

The only one I've made of FF9 is the Alexander vs Bahamut gif that's at the bottom of the post with the FF gifs.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 26, 2006)

. . . . ..nice gifs


----------



## Taxman (Apr 28, 2006)

ok...time for an update with my collection of FLCL gifs...now...these can only be used by Kizuo Kiriyama/Sayoko except for the eyebrow one...which is for my use only


----------



## Bass (Apr 28, 2006)

*paws sadly at FLCL gifs*


----------



## Taxman (Apr 28, 2006)

other gifs:




two gifs requested by lavender raine:


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 28, 2006)

I love the last FLCL gif, its the best out of FLCL gifs..  They are all still amazing!


----------



## warcraft (Apr 29, 2006)

OMFG Furi Kuri i love them all


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 30, 2006)

hey TheBlindHyuuga i was wondering if u had or could make any dbz animated avy


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2006)

no...only that one dragonball gif....I have a few DBZ eps...but the quality is horrible...>__<....


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 30, 2006)

> no...only that one dragonball gif....I have a few DBZ eps...but the quality is horrible...>__<....


i have all the dbz episodes i could send it to u if u want then u could make some axy's


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2006)

you have all the eps?...O__O....and how exactly would you plan on sending me over 200 eps....


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 30, 2006)

> you have all the eps?...O__O....and how exactly would you plan on sending me over 200 eps....


ill give you the link i dont know about dbz episodes but i can get you all dbz movies in good quality and all the gt episodes.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2006)

no to GT...I couldn't stand GT....and I have most of the movies...but if they are of decent quality, then sure....but you kind of misled me here by saying you had all of the DBZ eps......

and what kind of link is it?


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 30, 2006)

> no to GT...I couldn't stand GT....and I have most of the movies...but if they are of decent quality, then sure....but you kind of misled me here by saying you had all of the DBZ eps......
> 
> and what kind of link is it?


i sent it to you


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2006)

and I responded...I can not use RM format files for making gifs...that file type is not compatible with any version of virtualdub which I use to grab frames.

But thanks anyway for trying to send eps...


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 30, 2006)

What programme do you use to make Gif clips?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2006)

virtual dub to get the frames....photoshop imageready to make the gif


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 30, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga, I was skimming through the pages and I think you might've said you are working on some Eureka Seven gifs.  Do you have any Eureka Seven gif's under 100 KB, that I can use?  I'll give credit and whatever else you want.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2006)

hmmm...I was planning on making some...but for some reason the eps that I've wanted to use don't work in virtualdub and it's getting quite frustrating...>__<

and I really don't see how any thing from eureka seven can be under 100kb and still look good...>__<


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 30, 2006)

well since dragonball z, gt is out of the picture could u please make me a rock lee animated avy of either him drunk fighting the bone guy or him drunk fighting raiga please/


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2006)

no need to post what you sent in your PM....I'll think about it...I'm currently taking a break from requests.....and when I start back up...I have a FFVII: advent children avy/sig combo to make for someone.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 1, 2006)

I'm waiting on Eureka 7 ones too.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 1, 2006)

Actaully, I thought of one that might get under 100KB, 125x125.  Its from the end of episode three when Renton is down because Eureka supposely has kids and than a banner flies above Renton with some Japanese text.  Just to let you know, if you don't want this here I'll PM you this so called request.


----------



## Taxman (May 1, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> hmmm...I was planning on making some...but for some reason the eps that I've wanted to use don't work in virtualdub and it's getting quite frustrating...>__<



I'm quoting myself here so that people don't send me requests for eureka seveN avys....

my current avy is the ONLY episode that I've been able to get to work in virtualdub....

I just checked ep 3.....and surprisingly it worked...however....that scene won't get under 100kb and still look presentable....and it would have been a good looping scene if the text ends...but it doesn't....so it's not even a good scene to try and make because it just won't look right.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 1, 2006)

Well, I wasn't really demanding it, sorry if I sounded rude.  

I guess their won't be any gifs under 100KB, just to let you know if you make any LFO scenes from Eureka drop me a PM or someway to notify me but that won't be the case since I check here from time to time.


----------



## Taxman (May 1, 2006)

well....I was finally able to get all the eps to work on virtualdub....so...I guess I can take requests now....but I still don't see how it would be possible to make a good looking under 100kb gif from anything in the series...I have a 35 frame gif of talho walking that when 125 and lowest possible quality and it's still 20kb to much....>__<

you didn't sound rude...I was just mentioning how I probably won't take any E7 requests and I would like to mention that I've been taking a break from gifs and have like 2 or 3 gifs that i have to make for people.


----------



## Gambitz (May 6, 2006)

well take your time *TheBlindHyuuga* no need to rush


----------



## Taxman (May 6, 2006)

don't know why you bolded my name....

but now I'm off my break and already finished my first request...on to the next one which I'm looking forward to because it's FMA related....


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 7, 2006)

Hey Hyuuga, do u have any cool ones with Naruto and Sasuke's fight?


----------



## Taxman (May 7, 2006)

no because I haven't done that many Naruto gifs......


----------



## CABLE (May 8, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Hey Hyuuga, do u have any cool ones with Naruto and Sasuke's fight?



I do.  I made these a long ass time ago.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> no because I haven't done that many Naruto gifs......



Can I see the Naruto ones u made? 0_o


----------



## Taxman (May 8, 2006)

no....I don't want to post them just yet....


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

ohhhhh mystry.........
nice stuff, personally I have not been able to Dl virtauldub


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> no....I don't want to post them just yet....



Well I'll be waiting


----------



## Taxman (May 26, 2006)

Time for an update:


----------



## Taxman (May 26, 2006)

moritsune request:

Yondaime request:

strictly mine:


----------



## Gambitz (May 26, 2006)

great avys u finally uploaded dbz nice work..


----------



## Yondy (May 29, 2006)

I have another request, I wouldn't be surprised if you already made a GIF with this scene tho, since it's FMA. XD

I'll PM the request in a sec, I have to find out the exact episode >_<

Do you have the non-subtitles epis of FMA? Dubbed or raw..? 
EDIT-

Hmm.. maybe I won't have a request, I'll look through all of your current FMA gifs and see if there's one I llike


----------



## Yondy (May 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well...I started getting into gif making ever since I got virtualdub and imageready several months ago, and it has become one of my favorite hobbies to pass the time.  I want to share the gifs that I make and hope that people enjoy seeing some of my work.
> 
> so let's get this started:



Sorry for the double post, but can I use the one with Ed's eye? =)


----------



## Taxman (May 29, 2006)

I do not have the raws or dubs of FMA unless I find a DVD ripper and feel like ripping my DVDs....

as to your request....I'll think about it....


----------



## Yondy (May 29, 2006)

Well, I probaly won't request it for a long time...

But did you miss my post.. am I allowed to use the 3rd GIF?


----------



## Taxman (May 29, 2006)

no...I didn't miss it...that's what I was referring to with :

as to your request....I'll think about it....


----------



## Yondy (May 29, 2006)

Oh, sorry, I thought you were talking about when I said I might have a request. >_<

Sorry.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 29, 2006)

TBH have you finished that gif we talked about?


----------



## Taxman (May 29, 2006)

actually..yeah...i did...I've had it done since we talked about it...but I finally posted it on the last page of my FC...xD...the only problem is the quality...but it can be use as an avy...xD


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2006)

*update*

For Oni's use only:


----------



## Yondy (Jun 18, 2006)

Amazing Gifs once again 

Well, I just started to read Black Cat, and it is absolutely amazing, so I have an avy request. ^__^

Since I don't know what episode it is exactly, and am hoping the anime follows the manga pretty closely, I'll PM you all the details. =)


----------



## Taxman (Jun 18, 2006)

the anime takes many liberties with the manga....there are so many differences it isn't even funny...that's mainly why I said the anime is mediocre and the scene you asked for was never in the anime...>__<


----------



## whitehawk (Jun 18, 2006)

Its like you have been making ''gif's'' your whole life, well done


----------



## Yondy (Jun 18, 2006)

In Volume 2, the Creed V.S Train fight, is that in the anime? 

If it is, then I could a Gif be based when they 1st start fighting? =)


----------



## Taxman (Jun 18, 2006)

that whole part was never in the anime......


----------



## Yondy (Jun 18, 2006)

You're kidding me T_______T

How about the 1st few chapters in the manga, when Train Jumps on top of a roof and shoots a guy?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 18, 2006)

nope...not that either....


----------



## Yondy (Jun 18, 2006)

That just.. sucks.. T_______________T

*Goes Searching for Gifs, even though he's not that far, and the anime seems different the the manga :can


----------



## Taxman (Jun 18, 2006)

I told you that the anime was very different from the manga...>__<


----------



## Yondy (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll just use one of the previously made Black Cat Gifs you have =)

Can I use the one on the 1st page, where Train pulls out the gun and shoots someone?

And can I also use the one with The Fireworks?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 19, 2006)

A definite no towards the fireworks one.....

and I'm not a fan of finding out that people who ask me for gifs of a series...ask another person who can make gifs for the same gifs at the same time or after sending the request to me....

however....go ahead and use the one at train shooting someone.....but you should know that the guy he's shooting at is Creed....-____-


----------



## Yondy (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks ^^, oh, sorry, you told me that Kira had some Gifs of the early episodes, so I went to ask if I could see some of them, I never really requested anything  though. >_<

Eh, sorry for the trouble ^^;;, and thanks!!


----------



## Taxman (Jun 19, 2006)

I wasn't talking about Kira.....you asked Mori....


----------



## Android18 (Jun 20, 2006)

WoOow AMAZING gifs specially the one's about dbz & FMA

but i can do it 2 what do u think of the gifs i make::


----------



## Taxman (Jun 20, 2006)

your first gif would work better as a still image since it's awkward to move like that....

your second gif doesn't loop properly and just looks off with the clouds...

Your third gif doesn't make any sense comsidering you don't see the blast from vegeta's hand...and it's clunky

Your fourth gif is decent....it moves to clunky though....

youf fifth gif is also decent...but it's also clunky

your sixth gif is decent...moves too fast...and the scene is weird to be a gif....

you have timing issues and some of your scenes don't make sense but would if you included the whole scene......

and it seems you hit the post reply button more than once...-___-...

and it's cool to see other people's gifs...but don't advertise your gifs in my thread.....*not directed at you...just a general warning to everyone*


----------



## Taxman (Jun 21, 2006)

well...I'm in a mood to make gifs:


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool Gifs TBH espesally the last two...


----------



## Android18 (Jun 21, 2006)

> your first gif would work better as a still image since it's awkward to move like that....
> 
> your second gif doesn't loop properly and just looks off with the clouds...
> 
> ...



LOL thx for your opinion but i still think that mine is better ^___*

from many way's


----------



## Temari <3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Amazing Gifs, keep them coming please. ^_^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 21, 2006)

Android18 said:
			
		

> LOL thx for your opinion but i still think that mine is better ^___*
> 
> from many way's


 
That's the funniest thing I've read all day


----------



## Taxman (Jun 21, 2006)

​


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 21, 2006)

Great Work Blind Hyuuga.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

so many gifs once again great job....


----------



## Neji (Jun 22, 2006)

can i use that one, its awesome 




> EDIT:
> and for future notice...if anyone would want a requested gif that you would like me and try and make...please PM me instead of posting in here...this really wasn't meant for requests...moreso for me to display my gifs and to get reactions/opinions from anyone who would care to voice their opinion on my gifs.


 
whoops...didnt see that......sry


----------



## Taxman (Jun 22, 2006)

haha...that's not a request...xD...a request is asking me to make one...xD

you would have to ask Kageyoshi if you can use that since I made it for him...he didn't use it for long though and he may let  you use it.....


----------



## Neji (Jun 22, 2006)

oh, i thought you meant request to use one , well i wont be using it right away, i'll ask him alter on when i wanna use it then


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 28, 2006)

Your gifs make me want to see more Gin badly.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 28, 2006)

too bad I don't think the anime would show him anytime soon...>__<

I made most of those avys for sayoko...I hope she doesn't mind that I displayed them but I also displayed the FLCL gifs I made for her as well....


----------



## Miso (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey. Your gifs are really nice. They look very smooth and there're enough frames.


----------



## warcraft (Jun 29, 2006)

amazing Gifs TBH


----------



## Taxman (Jul 1, 2006)

I was planning on putting the next six gifs in my sig...but changed my mind....


----------



## Taxman (Jul 23, 2006)

I felt like making a funny gif today....and came up with this:



I may make some elfen lied gifs here real soon


----------



## Cero (Jul 23, 2006)

I love the new gifs TBH they rock


----------



## az0r (Jul 23, 2006)

news gifs=pwnage!


----------



## Taxman (Jul 23, 2006)

warning...the next three gifs display gore....

*Spoiler*: _elfen lied_


----------



## Taxman (Aug 6, 2006)

elfen lied gifs *contain gore and spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

^Teh Gore ... TEHHH GORE!! me like 

Nice giifies TBH


----------



## Taxman (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks JH1....

you do an awesome job with yours as well....especially the border....but I'm a standard 3-2-1 guy....xD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

sannkyu for teh compliemnt 

3-2-1 me like too ... =D

*wants more gif from TBH


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

my gifs are coming out at a slower rate at the moment....I've been taking a break lately from gif making but they pop up whenever I'm in the "mood" to really make some....of course, if there's an anime that I watch and have to make a scene right away, I'll do it...xD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

What happened to the FMA'tard's reputation who _used _ to make 23235352523523532 giffies  xD ... for shame =Pp

haha jk! ... Hope u find the right mood asap 

.... _wants more giffies to put into collection _


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

xDDD.....the fmatard needs to find another series to consider making gifs of...or he's just waiting for sakura/chiyo vs sasori in the anime...xDDD....I could probably find more FMA scenes to make gifs out of....or I'll make more video game cut scene gifs....more FFVIII...

wow...you've saved my gifs from page 1 and on?...xDD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

^Best gif i saw from u is from the FMA movie where Scar breaks Ed's robotic arm 

And of course ... i am a giffy collector


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

lol....that wasn't from the movie....but ep 15....xD

did you see my FFVIII gifs?...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

mmm... o wait~ Youre right!  

It is just i watched the FMA movie, and in the OP~ It had that same scene=Pp

I dont believe so~ show me?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> hmmm..guess it's time to make an update...xD
> 
> @yondaime:  it appears that you got the use of one of Bass' avys....so I guess you aren't going after the greed avy again....but if you still want it....you can have it with the condition that when you stop using it, it becomes mine again.
> 
> update:


**


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

^Very nice *_saves_

I never seen those scenes before, where is it from? 

... _me guess it is from game?_


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

the first five are from final fantasy 8...the last one is from final fantasy 9....both are Playstation one games.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll post these three at the moment:



​


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 10, 2006)

Woah! Final Fantasy o.o 

Totally smexy ... awesomejob again TBH *saves


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah...as I play through the game...I'm finding cut scenes with some awesome scenes....and I have two sites that allow me to get the cutscenes...xD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 11, 2006)

​


----------



## LooZeR (Aug 12, 2006)

i love you sigs they are so smooth going. Like how the loops are.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

Time for one massive update....I currently have 28 gifs made of Eyeshield 21...I'm going to post them based on what ep they are from...I still have to make the planned gifs for ep 5 and 6 and then I'll continue with my marathon from ep 9...

Episode 1:




Episode 7:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

episode 7 continued:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

episode 8:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

Episode 2:







episode 3:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

episode 3 continued:





episode 4:




*space reserved for gifs from ep 5 (4 gifs) and ep 6 (13 gifs)


----------



## mister88 (Aug 21, 2006)

so how do you make em..


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

virtualdub to get the frames...imageready to make the gif.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

episode 5:






Episode 6:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

episode 6 (continued)


----------



## Taxman (Aug 21, 2006)

episode 6 cont:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 22, 2006)

episode 9:





episode 10:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

episode 10 continued





episode 11


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

episode 11 continued


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 24, 2006)

o dude, i dunno if u take requests, but could u possibly make this for me, i would be so grateful.

could i get an animated gif of Yondaime appearing on Gamabunta from the first episode. its when kyuubi was approaching and Yondaime appears on Gamabunta to save the village. episode 1 timeframe: 0:40 -0:43 i think. Like I want it when Yondaime is one Gamabunta and then there is a big flash of blinding light.

size 125x125


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2006)

sorry...I don't take requests anymore...however, I may take a look at yours if I have some free time.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 24, 2006)

I could help you out if you wanted Hyuuga here is one of my latest works, i think im improving thanks to the teachings of Tsuuga.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't need any help...xD

you may want to post that in the general gif thread since this thread is meant only for my gifs....>__>

you may want to utilize the tween function


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2006)

Mansewerz said:
			
		

> o dude, i dunno if u take requests, but could u possibly make this for me, i would be so grateful.
> 
> could i get an animated gif of Yondaime appearing on Gamabunta from the first episode. its when kyuubi was approaching and Yondaime appears on Gamabunta to save the village. episode 1 timeframe: 0:40 -0:43 i think. Like I want it when Yondaime is one Gamabunta and then there is a big flash of blinding light.
> 
> size 125x125



even though I don't do requests anymore....there is a problem anway...there is a big bit of text taking up the screen:



see....>__>


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 25, 2006)

thats fine dude, i really appreciate it. reps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't spam in my gif thread....


----------



## Taxman (Sep 25, 2006)

ok...so times are slow because of school *not to mention that my computer crashed a few weeks ago and I had to get a new one*...but I'll still update my thread for whenever I start making gifs again...I have three that I can share right now...







once I get through my first set of exams...expect me to be more active again when it comes to gif making.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 3, 2006)

DEATH NOTE EP 1:


----------



## Roy (Oct 11, 2006)

nice gifs


----------



## Cero (Oct 11, 2006)

Death Note gifs are my favorite...


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2006)

*this is a test*


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2006)

no....I personally like to switch to that one every now and again

sorry....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can I use this one?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2006)

that's another no......


----------



## Taxman (Oct 25, 2006)

*Death Note Ep 3*


----------



## Taxman (Oct 25, 2006)

*Death Note 4*


----------



## Constantine (Nov 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> *Death Note Ep 3*



Can I have the L one and can i have the second one(resized to 125x125 plz)


----------



## Taxman (Nov 3, 2006)

no and no

there is no way I'll be able to reduce the second one to 125x125 and make it look decent for avatar use


----------



## lighting egde (Nov 25, 2006)

just to let ya know those are called avatars not gifs
gif-

avatar-


----------



## Taxman (Nov 25, 2006)

and just to let you know....they are called animated gifs that can be used as avatars and sigs...

gif is a file type...


----------



## Raptor (Nov 25, 2006)

Those are great gifs.   I wonder why I never saw this thread of yours before.


----------



## charcoalwing (Dec 3, 2006)

you rock for your high-quality .gifs.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this, but I was wondering if I could use  This one as my avatar and maybe  That one as my sig? I'll credit and it's fine if you don't want me to.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 5, 2006)

hmmm...the only problem with that is that you aren't a senior member...so you can't use the avatar....>__<


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 5, 2006)

Right, I didn't think of that. May I use the sig though?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 5, 2006)

sure go ahead........though...I could probably be able to do it without all the text if you would prefer that?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks...^^


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 7, 2006)

Do you have any Naruto beginning or ending gifs?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 7, 2006)

if they aren't posted in here *and aren't Death Note gifs I have yet to upload on to the forum* then I haven't made any....I'm not a fan of making gifs from OPs or EDs unless I can get them without text.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you have any GIFs from Naruto the Movie 2 or more specially the part where Gaara is near the sea and does his Desert Funeral or when he kills the taijutsu user with the desert funeral?  Could you make them or someone else could? Not sure if this warrants a PM.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> if they aren't posted in here  then I haven't made any....



...................


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 8, 2006)

ok, just asking


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it's time to give this a bump with....

NARUTO SHIPPUUDEN GIFS...


----------



## Kalle85 (Feb 16, 2007)

I LOVE that one. Can you make one for me that is 100x100 and has a size of 45,0 KB?

EDIT: Oh sorry, i've read that your not taking any request anymore.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

45 kb is rather impossible.....

I would have to get rid of a lot of scenes to even get close to that number


----------



## Cipher (Feb 16, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I think it's time to give this a bump with....
> 
> NARUTO SHIPPUUDEN GIFS...



It's a sign, I'm telling you!  The Ryuk GIF that Moondoggie gave me just gave out, and the next day, you come out with a GIF with the coolest part of Shippuden's opening!  May I please use it in my sig?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

go right ahead.....


----------



## Cipher (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you!   I...I'm forever in your debt.

Woah, that's a big file!  I think I'll reduce the size myself...  (that's also why I turned off my sig: no need to clutter your thread up too much).


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

hahaha...yeah...most of my sig gifs are 1mb....still fits the NF limit on sigs but you won't be able to put anything else in it...xD

yeah...you can get away with reducing the image size...xD


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 16, 2007)

BlindHyuuga Can I use that one in my sig? I'll cred <3


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

the one's I just posted?

sorry....someone beat you to those already via PM


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2007)

Requested Em' Mate 

TBH somethings wrong with changing the avatars ._.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

what's it saying?.....


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2007)

Page Cannot Be Found, Cannot Be Displayed ect. Also, uploading avatars via URL has just dissapeared


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

^you could never upload avatars through the URL method ever since the snowblower attack....xD

and it seems you aren't the only person atm having problems with changing avatars

It's a forum issue and should go away shortly...


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2007)

lol i left for 4 months remember? Ah i must have missed that xD


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, just visiting to ask a bit of advise on an a animated avatar I just made that I was wonder if it would be appropraite (Size-wise at 1 mb) for my avatar. 

here it is


If it wouldn't work, do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

not as an avatar....you won't find anyone to upload a 1mb avatar for you...as a sig, sure

I'm surprised that that is 1mb....O__O....*goes to give it a try*


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 16, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> not as an avatar....you won't find anyone to upload a 1mb avatar for you...as a sig, sure
> 
> I'm surprised that that is 1mb....O__O....*goes to give it a try*



I kept cutting frames until it was about 150 something but it was still quite high in the memory range. I guess I could go back and redo it again.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

what you can do once deleting frames is no longer an option, you need to deal with image quality.  go to window and make sure "optimize" is checked...you will see a window with stuff like "preset" and color....change preset to gif 128 dithered or no dither...if that is still making your gif size too big, then go to 64 and so on.

you'll reduce the quality by doing that....if you don't want to do that though, you are stuck messing with image size.

This gif is 128 no dither and 130x130 and 336kb

150 frames is too much....you'll want to stick to around 50-75 at most for an avy.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 16, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> what you can do once deleting frames is no longer an option, you need to deal with image quality.  go to window and make sure "optimize" is checked...you will see a window with stuff like "preset" and color....change preset to gif 128 dithered or no dither...if that is still making your gif size too big, then go to 64 and so on.
> 
> you'll reduce the quality by doing that....if you don't want to do that though, you are stuck messing with image size.
> 
> ...


I'm going to assume that I can use the one you just made so thanks alot.  

I just started making animated gifs like this two hours ago so I'm kind of inexperienced   so thanks for the advices aswell. I'm probably going to do something sig wise that will fit with my new avatar and I'll use your advice. So once again thanks and I'll be sure to include in my sig that the avatar was by you.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah...you can use the one I posted....xD...

and your welcome with the advice...any more questions, don't hesitate to PM me.

more gifs:


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow they are pretty Nostalgic TBH xD


----------



## Junas (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome gifs as always!


----------



## Gaara (Feb 24, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> yeah...you can use the one I posted....xD...
> 
> and your welcome with the advice...any more questions, don't hesitate to PM me.
> 
> more gifs:



Lovely Gifs! They make my eye's go wide..awesome work. Mind if I use the second one? I'll credit



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I think it's time to give this a bump with....
> 
> NARUTO SHIPPUUDEN GIFS...



Has this one already been taken?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 24, 2007)

hmmm...I don't mind if you use the gaara one

as for the akatsuki one, yes, it's been taken....


----------



## Gaara (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice GIFs, I see you use the same method to make them as I do.

Unfortunately, my avatar GIFs have to consist of smaller dimensions (height and width), file size and frames as yours, due to the restrictions on my account. I still make 150x150's for fun though.


----------



## julias.skeezer (Feb 25, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I made this gif as a request over superbowl sunday:
> 
> 
> can i use this for my avy?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry, but no.  Gifs of that size can only be used by senior members and I made that one specifically for the member named sunuvmann


----------



## julias.skeezer (Feb 25, 2007)

alright  welll...k


----------



## Gaara (Feb 27, 2007)

I can no longer see the gifs taht you have posted.


----------



## meggers_06 (Feb 27, 2007)

wow you guyz have great gifs ^_^


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2007)

Gaara said:


> I can no longer see the gifs taht you have posted.



that's a problem on your end.......


----------



## Gaara (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok. I'll see whats up...Shame I can't see them. Mabey its just something at school..who knows
Tried it in the Safari browser...I got a little question mark where the gifs were supposed to be. Only option left is to try it at home.


----------



## Roy (Feb 27, 2007)

great gifs TBH


----------



## Gaara (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, its something to do with the school's computers. Works fine at home.


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 28, 2007)

Hyuuga.  do u have any akatsuki gifs? or espada? that have not been taken I would appreciate to see them and use one


----------



## Taxman (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not the biggest fan of making bleach gifs...the ones I've made have been for requests *except for the ishida gif*....so you probably won't see any from the espada

but is there a particular akatsuki gif?


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 28, 2007)

No just a regular akatsukigif made that has been taken


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 1, 2007)

Could I use this one please?


----------



## Gaara (Mar 2, 2007)

Ran out of bandwith..My bad. Any way to fix that, or should I just host it on photobucket whenever the image gets back up..


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2007)

wait...you didn't upload it yourself on imageshack?...O__O....that's what you're supposed to do...don't use the ones I used....>__<

upload it yourself and use that link

you save it onto your hard drive and upload it yourself

and anytime it goes down...you have to reupload it yourself.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 2, 2007)

So hyuuga dou have any akatsuki gif?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2007)

other than the sasori and deidara scenes I've posted....no....that's why I sort of asked if you had any in mind...>__>


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 2, 2007)

wait u mean when theyre walking to the sand village?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2007)

I mean all of the gifs I've made of sasori and deidara....some do include them walking to suangakura

but there are other akatsuki moments that include itachi, kisame, and a scene with zetsu.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 2, 2007)

O OOO me want the sasori pls if that is possible


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 2, 2007)

but how do i download it??
can you send me a link??
or do i have to buy it??
will the stuff i downloaded from limewire work with that program??
oh plz help me, im in such a mess with this!


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2007)

[kuro-hana and uiuc] Death Note - 20


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

So hyuuga can u tell me where the sasori oners r or i gaata search?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

VOTE NOW111!

only one with sasori in it...probably won't be any other until his fight with konkarou and his fight with chiyo and sakura.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

Ehhhh got a gif on when sasuke talking to kyuubi or something


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't like making gifs that is just dialogue..


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

No i mean the scene  A gif of that seen


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

uh....you mean of him TALKING with the kyuubi about how he should care about uchiha madara...again...I do not like making gifs with dialogue in them

if you mean with him appearing there....maybe I'll make one eventually same with him dispersing the kyuubi's chakra


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok thats not what i mean.  No dialogue.  Just the sene where he is talking no words just the scene


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't like making gifs with talking in it.....=/

it's not about subtitles being in it....it's about mouths moving....it adds nothing to the scene.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

Can i use the sasori one then?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

it's too big for you to use an avatar.....=/


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2007)

For siggy


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 3, 2007)

*can someone plz help me out here....
i mean you all have great gifs, but how do you make them??
what programs do you use, are they free.
And will the stuff i downloaded from limewire 4.12.6 work with them??*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

I grab the frames with virtualdub, which is free
I make the gif from those frames using imageready, which is not free
as for stuff from limewire...if it is an avi file, it can be used...if not...then it's not likely.


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 3, 2007)

what do you mean "grab the _frames_ with _virtualdub_"
what's "_virtualdub_"
do i have to go to a specific website??


----------



## Gaara (Mar 3, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> wait...you didn't upload it yourself on imageshack?...O__O....that's what you're supposed to do...don't use the ones I used....>__<
> 
> upload it yourself and use that link
> 
> ...



Learned that the hard way. And here I was thinking that I should upload it myself. But by the time I got to it..it was to late. Is there any way I can get that image back?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

^I reupped it...so you should find it on either page 20 or wherever I originally posted it.



> what do you mean "grab the frames with virtualdub"
> what's "virtualdub"
> do i have to go to a specific website??



you know...if you clicked on that link I posted a few posts back on this page...you'll find a better place to ask questions...and the first post of the thread I linked has the place to d/l virtualdub and explains how to use it.

Asking in my gif showcase thread is really the wrong place to ask.


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 3, 2007)

*kk i try that, thank so much* *^_^*


----------



## Franklin Stein (Mar 3, 2007)

i like em good job


----------



## Gaara (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for re uploading it Hyuuga. I'll make sure to put it on my own photobucket account this time.

And you said these won't fit in avatars..do you have any gifs that would?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 3, 2007)

normal members are 125x125 and 100kb....so none of the ones I've made recently can fit that....=/

senior members on the other hand have a better chance of getting one of them to be an avatar.


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 4, 2007)

*um.. TheBlindHyuuga, do you have any Hinata gifs?? other than her fighting Neji?? and if so may i see them??*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 4, 2007)

^no...I don't....I surprisingly don't have a lot of naruto gifs....


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 4, 2007)

*really?? well do you have an Winry gifs??*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 4, 2007)

I've posted all of my gifs *that I'm willing to show* in this thread...if you don't see any, then it most likely hasn't been made.


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 7, 2007)

*lol ok ^_^*

*"lol ok" wow do i sound blonde ^_^*

*um.. TheBlindHyuuga, do you know anyone here who does have hinata gifs??*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 7, 2007)

no............


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 7, 2007)

*oh.....ok, thanks anyway*


----------



## K' (Mar 12, 2007)

Love your GIF's TBH


----------



## SasukeUchiha1090 (Mar 14, 2007)

ME WANT EPISODE 5!!!!!  :itachi :kisame


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 15, 2007)

*lol me too ^^*


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 15, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I've posted all of my gifs *that I'm willing to show* in this thread...if you don't see any, then it most likely hasn't been made.


LOL, meggers 06, you should go to the request section and follow the guidelines, if you would like to have a specific gif.


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 15, 2007)

*oh??
O_o "the request section" huh??
ill try it...lol if i can find it, thx  ^^*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 15, 2007)

meggers_06 said:


> *oh??
> O_o "the request section" huh??
> ill try it...lol if i can find it, thx  ^^*



FAQ


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 15, 2007)

i wanna use the secdonmd one pls?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 15, 2007)

Those are some nice Shippuuden 5 gifs, TBH. 
For some reason, I felt a bit annoyed, at the end of that episode.....

I'm still kind of feeling annoyed from it, right now.






*Starts up D.Gray Man 23, to ease his mind off of Shippuuden 5*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 15, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Those are some nice Shippuuden 5 gifs, TBH.
> For some reason, I felt a bit annoyed, at the end of that episode.....
> 
> I'm still kind of feeling annoyed from it, right now.
> ...



actually that was a good way to end it....plus...it's hard for me to get annoyed when I've known for about 3 weeks that the gaara fight wouldn't end until ep 6....*shrugs*

but yes...watch dgm 23...

reminds me when I have the time that I should make more dgm gifs.



> i wanna use the secdonmd one pls?



sorry but no


----------



## meggers_06 (Mar 16, 2007)

*thanks ^_^*


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 16, 2007)

Would it be ok if I used the first one please?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2007)

first one actually breaks the signature gif rules, so sadly no.....


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 16, 2007)

oh yeah.  sorry. Your Gif's are so good too.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 16, 2007)

Ditto.  BLind can u pls resize the one with the doll one if possible ?  As big as it can be without breaking sig gif ruels


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2007)

doll one?......


----------



## Bass (Mar 17, 2007)

He's probably talking about Deidara's #18. You know....the giant one he used at the end of the episode.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2007)

uh huh...why wouldn't I know about #18?...

I don't even know why you posted in here Bass...it would be best if s/he clarified the comment him/herself.


----------



## Bass (Mar 17, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> uh huh...why wouldn't I know about #18?...



Because your Sasori-oriented heart holds you back from the obviously superior Deidara magic.

I dunno. You seemed a bit confused over the doll comment.



> I don't even know why you posted in here Bass...it would be best if s/he clarified the comment him/herself.



Maybe I was lonely bored?

*walks out sadly*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2007)

> I dunno. You seemed a bit confused over the doll comment.



I somewhat was....I thought that might have been the one they were talking about, but I wanted them to explain it....

*plays the hulk sad theme as you walk away*


----------



## Bass (Mar 17, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I somewhat was....I thought that might have been the one they were talking about, but I wanted them to explain it....



Shall I delete my post?



> *plays the hulk sad theme as you walk away*



:can


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2007)

> Shall I delete my post?



nah...if I felt it should be deleted...i would have deleted it myself...

just wanted to give you a hard time...xD


----------



## Bass (Mar 17, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> nah...if I felt it should be deleted...i would have deleted it myself...
> 
> just wanted to give you a hard time...xD





You're very intimidating at night. T_T

*retreats*


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 17, 2007)

i just read your "imnot taking request" edit edit, too bad...


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 18, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> uh huh...why wouldn't I know about #18?...
> 
> I don't even know why you posted in here Bass...it would be best if s/he clarified the comment him/herself.



The one where deidera summons her special weapon.  I dont klnow what its called sry..


----------



## Taxman (Mar 18, 2007)

deidara is a "he"

it's called #18

and I won't reduce the size of the gif....


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry if this is spamming TBH. Slayer please quit begging for stuff.

Kool Gifs though.


----------



## Neko (Mar 25, 2007)

Your gifs are really good Hyuuga-san 1,000 time better than mine


----------



## mew42003 (Mar 27, 2007)

niiice gifs.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 31, 2007)

time for an update:

















there is one more I'm working on but it's rather involving...will probably finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2007)

Once again like always your gifs are great (Did TBH name change to Taxman?). I especially like the fourth one down on your last post, may i use it for the future? I also tried to make my own gif but it didnt work out too well, at last i gave up. Its a tricky process...

Side Note- Somone just negged me from this thread stating i am an annoying queer. It was a post from last year, when i just joined and didnt know my way around, and apparently they also were new too seeing as the rep didnt count. Quite odd, and i just came back from vacation =/


----------



## Gaara (Apr 7, 2007)

Love the new gifs! Mind if I use the first one. This time, I'll upload it to my own photobucket..lol
Keep up the great work!


----------



## jjws999 (Apr 7, 2007)

you are cool personaly the virtualdub is too hard for me to understand


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2007)

The latest gif I've made is in my avatar. I realize it may look a little weird, I'm confident though If I didn't have to keep it under 100kb it would have turned out a lot better.

Anyways tell me what you guys think, things I could improve on, etc.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 8, 2007)

it looks good though............


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2007)

Even though it's a very short clip on a loop, is there anything you would of done differently Tax?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _DEATH NOTE EPISODE 25 MEGA SPOILERS DO NOT CLICK IF YOU SERIOUSLY DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED IN THE SERIES_


----------



## Junas (Apr 18, 2007)

Love the gifs!  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I was sad when L died...


----------



## Cero (Apr 18, 2007)

I have no time to watch Death Note anymore! I will catch up soon enough. Great gifs, caught the moment perfectly.


----------



## Peak (Jun 3, 2007)

I think someone stole one of those GIFS & put it on 4Chan.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 3, 2007)

really?....xDDD


----------



## DemonRyan (Jun 3, 2007)

*jaw drops* wow good gifs of those and it seem that u took your time and makes these perfect. rep added


----------



## Neko (Jun 14, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I think someone stole one of those GIFS & put it on 4Chan.



Who wouldnt want to steal them, They're Awesome!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 14, 2007)

lol ur good but im better with sprites lol


----------



## Taxman (Jun 14, 2007)

^lols

you have a 1.8mb gif in youf sig

remove it or reduce it to be 1mb and follow the signature rules of this forum.

also remove the repwhoring message in the second to last spoiler tag...


----------



## Kamikaze_Rasengan (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice gifs, Hyuuga. I especially like the Hellsing one.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 6, 2007)

If its not any trouble may i use the gifs of the noah family and the gif of deidara running off with his birdy with garra in its mouth pls theyre awsome reps and cred


----------



## Tousen (Jul 19, 2007)

you honestly do great work...and even tho its wrong for me to laugh..i cant help but chuckle at your gif with deidara smacking gaara in the...lol



i was wondering do..do you do any bleach gifs???


----------



## Taxman (Jul 19, 2007)

^only a few that I did as a request for Sayo.  My first gif was a bleach gif...but I'm not going to show how bad I was when I first started.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 19, 2007)

i dont think you can ever be as bad as how i am right now


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow nice gifs! I love the D.Gra-man one you are using as your ava! Nice!


----------



## Fai (Jul 26, 2007)

Woah. So many awesome gifs! <33
I just may have to come back here one day and beg you to let me borrow one. XD


----------



## Tousen (Jul 28, 2007)

Sensei 

Im going to make a gif for you alright


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2007)

wow some on that kind of time and the ep just came out few days ago O_o


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh those are very nice.


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 19, 2007)

Great job TBH!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 19, 2007)

where the metal blades isn't so fast:


avyform:


----------



## shanksFA (Aug 19, 2007)

how do u make gifs ?

what program do u use 




/?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 19, 2007)

virtual dub to get the frames and adobe imageready to make them


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey, how do you get the fadeout at the end of each gif?  It makes the gif alot smoother.  Thanks.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 19, 2007)

it's a feature called "tween"

if you are using imageready, then it's the button that looks like a chain link in the window that shows the frames.  Go to the last frame, press the button, select "first frame" and 2 frames.


----------



## ghostalexc (Aug 19, 2007)

nice job with the gifs, oo and i think fma is a kool show, nice choice.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, BlindHyuuga, your gifs are just amazing, very nice job.


----------



## .Reiko (Aug 29, 2007)

you can watch the whole episode by just watching the gifs you make!


----------



## ghostalexc (Aug 29, 2007)

wow i didnt realize u have so many new ones, amazing.


----------



## aedai (Aug 30, 2007)

its because the last couple of episodes have been amazing...as well as amazing animation!!

im going to use some of these..if i may,sometime
can it?
:]


----------



## itoikenza (Sep 6, 2007)

What  Fooly cooly episode is this gif from?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2007)

episode 4.....


----------



## Darigaaz85 (Oct 10, 2007)

What 's the name of the anime of the last 3 gif ?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 10, 2007)

D.Gray-man


----------



## Taxman (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _extreme violence_


----------



## Taxman (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _more violence_


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 28, 2007)

Taxman said:


> *Spoiler*: _more violence_



Wow TBH, may I ask what's the name of that anime?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 28, 2007)

baccano!.....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 28, 2007)

They look nice. I really want to know how to make gif avatars and sigs but i don't know how.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 28, 2007)

good tutorial: tutorial


----------



## WAL_015 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Can someone make a gif for me?*

I need a gif of when Lee was fighting Gaara (I want the part where he drops the weights can you get the full thing from when he removes the orange things to when the weights hit the ground but cut out the Temari part) Please and thank you (Naruto episode 48)


----------



## Taxman (Oct 28, 2007)

Taxman said:


> I am no longer taking requests



...........


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 30, 2007)

bloody good show.  Literally
*snare to the cymbal* 
tough crowd tough crowd :S


----------



## bavlondon (Oct 30, 2007)

Could someone pelase do me a plain non animated avatar for Sai? Thanks in advance


----------



## Taxman (Oct 30, 2007)

what part of I don't do requests are people missing here....


----------



## chrisp (Nov 1, 2007)

Taxman - the king of animated gifs!


----------



## Wilham (Nov 9, 2007)

Your gif's are awesome. Keep it up. 

And I just recently started watching baccano and this show kicks ass.


----------



## glenise (Nov 15, 2007)

can i request for gif of taki in eye shield 21 when he's spinning around i like the funny ones thx in advance.


----------



## Wilham (Nov 15, 2007)

^Read the first post...or just look a little ways up the page.


----------



## Taxman (May 26, 2008)

been a long time since I've updated this, haven't made that much since then...but I have a few to share:


----------



## Grimmjow (May 28, 2008)

Shit looks tight.


----------



## Taxman (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _baccano episode 16 gifs_


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 30, 2008)

awsome dude


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke (May 30, 2008)

awesome job keep it up


----------



## Taxman (Sep 5, 2008)

*bumps with gif from naruto OP*


----------



## Goom (Sep 5, 2008)

how do you get that kind of border around your gifs?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 5, 2008)

In imageready, you can use the rectangle tool (3pt black inner no fill, 2pt white inner no fill, 1pt black inner no fill) or create a new layer that's on the top of each frame and use the stroke function.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 21, 2008)

ah...let's get rid of some of the ol' rust...been awhile since I've posted in here

Now I know the timing isn't back to the usual stuff from me, I'm easing back into making gifs. Not to mention I've always had the problem where the speed of the gif while in Imageready is visibly different than when I'm on one of my internet browsers.

Anyway... 







hmmm...I was probably too ambitious with this one:


It's been a long time since I've reduced over 1,000 frames 

*fiddles around*



meh I'll probably remake that one.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 21, 2008)

Those all look really good, Taxman.

Eps with a lot of fighting and really good animation always make for really good gifs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Deidara gets at least one really good ep like that too.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 7, 2009)

Jesus Christ, Taxman. I love them all! 
Planning to use  later on~
Will credit you, ofc.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it. Very simple.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2009)

time for a good ol' fashioned bump


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 3, 2009)

Is there any code geass one's?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 3, 2009)

no..........

*reminds myself to update this later with gifs I've made recently*


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 4, 2009)

How about FMA one's?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 4, 2009)

obviously you haven't actually gone through this thread...let alone see the posts on this page or the first page.


----------



## NeverKnowsBest90 (Aug 15, 2009)

I was wondering how you make you gifs run so smoothly.  I've been trying to make an Evangelion gif but it keeps chugging. Also how do I make it HQ?  I had to optimize the gif to make it less chuggy but now it's grainy.



Think you can help me?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm subscribed to this thread and just saw it bumped so....that reminds me....Ryan are you considering making any gifs from the Deidara vs. Sasuke fight in the upcoming eps?

There are other people who make good gifs too, like the one who made my current set, but I'm just wonder if you're also going to make some. I remember you did with the Hidan and Kakuzu fight.


----------



## angelbott (Oct 22, 2009)

Long big quotes i hope it not kill your computer sorry I fixed them in one. ^^; And I'm sorry for I cuts parts try short. x.x

*Spoiler*: __ 





Taxman said:


> Maes Hughes talkin about his daughter



Finally! I had search for gif xD It's too cute. X3 
+
Pride look cool but creepy to me xD;

Oh i never seen Black Cat gif before but good job on it. 10/10

hugheslust7mg.: *saved them in my folders* heh ^^; sorry but I can't help i collect all gifs. xD;

Black Cat: bcsad7wa.gif  :It's beautiful.. 

bc19q0um.gif: They're made me very speechless keep look at them. o.o 10/10

fmaova65ee.gif: Finally TwT my prayer are answer. xD
flcl62dl.gif: Aw..i missed these T.T but happy saved them :3 and another of FLCL posts. thank 10+/10 >w>



Taxman said:


> ok...time for an update with my collection of FLCL gifs...
> flcl62dl.gif



Aw..i missed these T.T but happy saved them :3 and another of FLCL posts. thank 10+/10 >w>


*blink* wow. o.o Thank you for gifs of any Naruto Shipp. ^^


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 22, 2009)

FYI posting 8 times in a row is generally discouraged


----------



## angelbott (Oct 22, 2009)

~M~ said:


> FYI posting 8 times in a row is generally discouraged



Well, excuse me I've never seen some gifs before. I just like look at some old posts.

Taxman: I'm sorry for too much posts as I reply 'quote' of your old posts. I tried fixed for try make one not split posts but my pc not let me of quotes together. =/ if you want me delete posts I'll do it. Sorry. :/


----------



## Vanity (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought that maybe this thread got bumped because Ryan made new gifs. XD

I guess he hasn't made any for a long time now or at least, he hasn't been posting the new ones here. I guess he's been too busy with other stuff.


----------



## angelbott (Oct 22, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I thought that maybe this thread got bumped because Ryan made new gifs. XD
> 
> I guess he hasn't made any for a long time now or at least, he hasn't been posting the new ones here. I guess he's been too busy with other stuff.



^^;
Yep I agree with you. some people are very busy with their college/uni. and working.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 22, 2009)

eh...just been rather unmotivated/uninspired to make gifs as of late.

I think the last one I've made and haven't posted is this one:


----------



## Kairi (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope you don't mind me using the one you just posted <3


----------



## Taxman (Oct 22, 2009)

it's too big for regular users <___<...sort of the reason why I hadn't posted it yet.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh damn it. I didn't check to see if it was higher than 344 KB til now.

And its such a pretty Beatrice avatar too


----------



## angelbott (Oct 23, 2009)

Taxman said:


> eh...just been rather unmotivated/uninspired to make gifs as of late.
> 
> I think the last one I've made and haven't posted is this one:



Wow she's so beautiful. i want know for who she from? =o


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 12, 2011)

wow! great gifs taxman!  you wouldn't happen to have any Orochimaru ones would you?


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 13, 2011)

angelbott said:


> Wow she's so beautiful. i want know for who she from? =o



She is from an anime/pc novel game called Umineko no Naku Koro ni. Don't let her pretty looks deceive you...she's a real sadistic bitch.


----------

